# Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge - Youth Waterfowl Hunt



## EagleScout (Sep 22, 2014)

My Son got drawn for the Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge - Youth Waterfowl under 16 hunt for October 4, 2014. I have a major conflict that day and am unable to take him. We are asking if someone else has a controlled waterfowl or deer hunt and would like to trade. This is a great place to hunt and I am not happy that I can't go but hopefully someone will have a comparable trade to benefit all of us. Thanks!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

PM sent 

Thanks


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

sent a pm Thanks


----------



## EagleScout (Sep 22, 2014)

Big JD

We are interested in trading hunts if you are too. We are in Trumbull County if you are not too far, if not we can mail you the paperwork. Let us know. Thanks,


----------



## EagleScout (Sep 22, 2014)

Post number three


----------



## EagleScout (Sep 22, 2014)

Post number 4


----------



## EagleScout (Sep 22, 2014)

Post number five


----------

